# A few glass chess shots



## BlueMeanieTSi (Feb 21, 2013)

Been a while since I've posted anything, had a mishap with the camera and recently was able to use it again. 

I know the idea isn't 100% original but I like to think I added my take on them and made them different. 







i liked the idea of keeping that small crack but I may either take it out or make it over the top. I think it gives it character


----------



## bs0604 (Feb 22, 2013)

very cool


----------



## weepete (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice, I like the lighting effects and the composition is great too.

Mind if I ask how you lit these?


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Feb 22, 2013)

I lit them underneath with a blue LED, the white and the color effects are just a filter that I thought added some depth to the pieces.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 22, 2013)

Both are really cool, but I'll pin the gold on No.2


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 22, 2013)

Really cool!!  Can you only do these type of shots with a Macro lens?  I knew they were needed for bugs and such, but I may have to consider one for this kind of stuff.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Feb 22, 2013)

I used extension tubes on my 70-300 for it, I didn't need to my room was large enough I could have shot it from further across the room but I didn't feel like being so far away.


----------



## KenC (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nicely done.

My only quibble is that they're not perfectly symmetric (placement in the first and placement and lighting in the second).  When you get this close and it's off just a bit, it appears to be a mistake, and seems annoying to the viewer, or at least to me.  You've really nailed how to light and expose these, so it's worth working a bit more on the details.


----------



## Mully (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice ....#2 is the more interesting one...experiment some more


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Feb 22, 2013)

The lighting is hard to center and distribute evenly along with the imperfections in the cheap chess set doesnt' help but I see what you're saying.  THe top pic was intentional to put the king slightly to the left though.

Also I should mention that #1 is actually a 9 image HDR, I was worried about the lighting so I shot it that way, the 2nd one is a single shot though.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 22, 2013)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> I used extension tubes on my 70-300 for it, I didn't need to my room was large enough I could have shot it from further across the room but I didn't feel like being so far away.



Really?!  I may have to look into some extension tubes until I can get a proper Macro.


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 24, 2013)

very cool images


----------



## emdiemci (Feb 25, 2013)

Props I love this idea. Mind if I ask which program did you use to get this effect. Lightroom? Photshop?


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Feb 25, 2013)

It's a photoshop effect part of the NIK plugin


----------



## whosnut (Feb 27, 2013)

These are really interesting! But I'm not going for the crack in #2. It's kind of distracting.


----------

